# Just love Birdy's udder.. can I brag?



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

One think I just love to go out and look at every morning is Birdy's udder. LOL Strange maybe, but I love it. I think I like it the most because it's my herd name, and not someone else's. Don't get me wrong, I love my other udders, especially Dorcas, but hot dang, birdy almost makes me :drool:

Phoenix Rising Summer Bird 
Birdy udder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

NICE!! Looks like a great udder to milk!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow and she was one you had for sale! 
Guess she will be retained for now?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He he, yeah, her and her daughter are retained for now.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice all around!! Love those teats though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow Ashley!! ...awesome udder...what freshening is this?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love those pictures, her udder is lovely. You were going to sell her?

Jan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I was going to sell her, but couldn't lol. She is a first freshener with a single doeling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...FF! I can't wait to see this udder one or two freshenings from now!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes... you go ahead.. I think you have a very good reason to brag!! Very Nice!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yeah!  Those teats are such a great size! FF too! Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:shocked: :thumb: :clap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh she is so nice, I would have so kept her to. Love her udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have every right and reason to brag! I would too!
Wonderful large teats, great placement and just soooo drool worthy! :drool: 

I hope you get multiples with her next freshening and can really see how awesome her capacity will be. Good thing you decided to keep her!


----------

